# Hilfe, meine RearBoxen funktionieren nicht!



## nEutRa (17. November 2004)

Hi Community!
Meine zwei Rear-Boxen funktionieren nicht (für die, die nicht wissen, was das ist: Die linke und die rechte hintere Box eines (5.1) Soundsystems)!

Ich habe mir heute das 5.1 Soundsystem von Medion (gibts grad bei Aldi) *ja - lacht mich nur aus* gekauft, und in meine Soundkarte richtig eingesteckt, aber die 2 hinteren Boxen funktionieren nicht! Ich habe Onboardsound von meinem Asus P4P800-E Deluxe. Die Treiber sind die dem Mainboard beiliegenden, da ich kein Download von neueren Versionen gefunden hab  (Das fänd ich auch nett, wenn mir da jemand nen Link sagen könnte )

Ich hoffe mal, das ihr mir helfen könnt 


ÄNDERUNG:


AHH! Meine mittlere Box geht auch nicht!





2te und letze Änderung:

Es geht! Und zwar war da noch ein Asus Programm, das hat auf 2Channel und nicht auf 6 Channel gestellt!

greetz


----------



## Rollo (22. November 2004)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal...
Es muss bei der Einstellung deiner Soundkarte irgendwo eine Einstellung 5.1 geben. Jetzt hast du gerade Stereosound...Zuerst musst du bei der Systemeinstellung und dann unter Multimedia für deine Soundkarte 5.1 einstellen. Wenn es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert schaust du mal bei der Lautestärke Einstellung für die jeweiligen Boxen. Auf jeden Fall muss es da irgendwo sein...war bei mir zumindestens so.


----------

